# Rear ended by cab, looking for advice



## 1LE (Jan 31, 2016)

I was stopped in slow traffic, downtown Chicago. Cabbie slams into me and pushes me into another car. Other car is barely damaged. Pax in my car says she is ok, we'll see. I have heavy rear and front damage, and now check emgine light came on after impact. Uber is extra gig, but had to take off regular job for a few days. I went to emergency room next morning because neck and back are killing me. Do i get lawyer? And any other advice would be great.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Get a lawyer, report it to Uber and don't speak with James River insurance until you have spoken to an attorney.


----------



## 1LE (Jan 31, 2016)

I spoke with one attorney, but case isnt big enough for them.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

1LE said:


> I spoke with one attorney, but case isnt big enough for them.


Wow...Who says that?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

This happened to me last year. I ended up handling the case myself since I only had a bad whiplash. You will need to tell Uber you were hit so they can have James River get a statement from you and get you cleared.

There are two parts to an injury accident claim. The first is you need to put in a claim with the cab companies insurance company to fix your car. Then tell them you are injured. They will assign another claim adjuster to handle the injury. Tell them you are seeking care but don't discuss the severity of the injury since you don't know how bad you are hurt as of yet. You can send them the police report too.

You did the right thing by going to the hospital. If they didn't take x-rays then get an appt. with your Primary care doctor and tell them you have a whiplash and need x-rays. Then depending on the injury you may want to get Physical Therapy or Chiropractic care as your doctor sees fit. If you can go through your personnel insurance to pay for all of it then in the end you will pay that amount back from the settlement. If you use Chiropractor have them bill your insurance company directly and not you. Don't sign a lien with the Chiropractor because you can't negotiate the bill down later.

If it's a minor accident and you injuries are less than 5K for medical you can settle it yourself without going to court. But talk to an attorney once you know the extent of your injuries are if you aren't sure what to do. They usually will give you free consultation. If you have more major injuries you will want a lawyer to assist you since the settlement will need to be larger to cover the medical expenses. Most attorneys won't take a case that will only settle for 10 to 15K since they only get 1/3 which is about the most you can get for a whiplash injury. What ever you do don't take the first offer to settle and don't sign a release until you've had care and know you are alright. PM me if you want to talk more. Good luck.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

1LE said:


> I was stopped in slow traffic, downtown Chicago. Cabbie slams into me and pushes me into another car. Other car is barely damaged. Pax in my car says she is ok, we'll see. I have heavy rear and front damage, and now check emgine light came on after impact. Uber is extra gig, but had to take off regular job for a few days. I went to emergency room next morning because neck and back are killing me. Do i get lawyer? And any other advice would be great.


No worries. The cab driver has a few billion $$ to fight your claim. ;-)

Do you have a police report? If there was a cab involved they have insurance...unlike 95% of the Uber drivers.


----------



## Speedster (Jan 27, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> This happened to me last year. I ended up handling the case myself since I only had a bad whiplash. You will need to tell Uber you were hit so they can have James River get a statement from you and get you cleared.
> 
> There are two parts to an injury accident claim. The first is you need to put in a claim with the cab companies insurance company to fix your car. Then tell them you are injured. They will assign another claim adjuster to handle the injury. Tell them you are seeking care but don't discuss the severity of the injury since you don't know how bad you are hurt as of yet. You can send them the police report too.
> 
> ...


Dear sir while reading through ear accidents and whiplash, I read your comment about your bad whiplash
I was rear-ended in September last year. More than 5 months have passed and my neck and shoulders are stiff. I get pain when I turn my head. I went to Chiraproctor it didn't help. I am doing physical therapy these days and I am taking drugs too pain killers and muscle relaxants. Sir I am really stressed and depressed. Please tell me what will happen. Will I recover or I will remain like this my whole life? Please tell me how are you? How is your condition now after three years?
Your reply will mean alot to me. God bless you.

A poor hardworking immigrant Uber driver


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Speedster said:


> Dear sir while reading through ear accidents and whiplash, I read your comment about your bad whiplash
> I was rear-ended in September last year. More than 5 months have passed and my neck and shoulders are stiff. I get pain when I turn my head. I went to Chiraproctor it didn't help. I am doing physical therapy these days and I am taking drugs too pain killers and muscle relaxants. Sir I am really stressed and depressed. Please tell me what will happen. Will I recover or I will remain like this my whole life? Please tell me how are you? How is your condition now after three years?
> Your reply will mean alot to me. God bless you.
> 
> A poor hardworking immigrant Uber driver


In most cases of being rear ended the other party is at fault and almost any lawyer would take this case on a contingency and will immediately tell you to go for treatment. You will not have to pay anything up front and the lawyer will just take between 33% and 40% of whatever you get from the other party.

Have you talked to any lawyers and is there anything you are leaving out, like stopping in traffic for no reason ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1LE said:


> I was stopped in slow traffic, downtown Chicago. Cabbie slams into me and pushes me into another car. Other car is barely damaged. Pax in my car says she is ok, we'll see. I have heavy rear and front damage, and now check emgine light came on after impact. Uber is extra gig, but had to take off regular job for a few days. I went to emergency room next morning because neck and back are killing me. Do i get lawyer? And any other advice would be great.


Get a Lawyer


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Beur said:


> Get a lawyer, report it to Uber and don't speak with James River insurance until you have spoken to an attorney.


Definitely get a lawyer.

And I believe Allstate, not James Rivers, is Uber's insurance carrier in the Chicago area.

Also, when you file your claim demand compensation for lost earnings.


----------

